# unwanted blue blur



## kylepianoman (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know what causes this, but on one particular lens there is a blue blue that appears on some, but not all photos.

This happened after I visited Niagara (maybe water got trapped?)
At first I thought it was just a fingerprint so I diligently cleaned the lens but it's still there in the same exact location.

I use a old ricoh film camera, with a kiron 28-210 lens, and a polarizing 
filter



heres an example


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 8, 2009)

This only occurs with one particular lens ?

Did you check the rear lens element ?
Is there any moisture inside the lens ?


----------



## kylepianoman (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm not really sure what to look for...


----------



## citjet (Oct 12, 2009)

I think this may be a leak in your film cover on the back of the camera or a leak in your lens if it only occurs with one particular one.  My old Pentax experienced the same problem.


----------



## Gecko23 (Oct 14, 2009)

kylepianoman said:


> I use a old ricoh film camera, with a kiron 28-210 lens, and a polarizing filter



Maybe its just lens flare?  

I mention this because I have an old Vivitar 135mm that produces similar oddities under all sorts of lighting conditions when its hood isn't extended.


----------

